# 09' Brute 750 smoking



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

Took bike out this weekend and got into some deep water ( i am not snorkeled) and another bike got stuck in front of me and I had to go in reverse for Approx. 200 yards to get back out. I did not let the motor die. Water got in belt housing so I drained water, cruised slowly back to camp and when I got on a flat a felt it sputter a bit and I goosed it and it blew heavy white smoke out tailpipe. Stopped and found water in air box flipped over and drained and then it was smoking even at idle. It had no water in oil and no problem cranking so went to wash off area and checked everything over and after a couple of hours recraked and all smoke went away. Any ideas what might have caused the smoke to come a go and is there anything else I need to check.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that white smoke was the water steaming out.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Probably just that.

As long as your oil was still good, you should be fine I would think. Just got some moisture in the exhaust maybe.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you change the oil? or just check it at the dipstick? I would drain & replace to be safe...


oh, and SNORKEL THAT THING! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> did you change the oil? or just check it at the dipstick? I would drain & replace to be safe...
> 
> 
> oh, and SNORKEL THAT THING! :rockn:


 

I agree with P425 on this one...An oil change is cheap and a small price to pay to be sure...The worst possible thing you could do is keep runing it with water in it and not realize it...Go ahead and change it and be worry free...And definitely snorkel that thing!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Might have sucked some in the exhaust also, she'll smoke for some time if it did.


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks will change oil asap to be sure.


----------

